# FreeBSD locking



## douglasfim (Oct 7, 2010)

FreeBSD mysteriously hangs when I put the pendrive, nothing else works, but when I'm listening to music, the music never stops playing

What is happening?


----------



## alelab (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi,

Without more informations, nobody can help you.


----------

